# How the hell do I even determine my 'fursona'?



## Trinholdt (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm really into furry fandom, but the biggest problem I have is trying to think of what I want to be. I know for sure I want to be some sort of dog, but I want something that fits me, but I personally can't seem to find any.

Can any of you help with my conundrum?


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah. Canids are overused.

_BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRDSSS_


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 17, 2010)

Phhht, dogs. So pedestrian. =p >.<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

How 'bout some kinda' wolf/dragon/fox hybrid...? :V


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriously? Just pick your favorite breed of dog, or a breed you think resembles you or something.

A fursona's an avatar of yourself, so you might as well make it as personal as possible.

Alternatively: Be a papillon. Adorable dog breed. :3


----------



## Blackrathmar (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd say break it down into different characteristics you want your fursona's species to have. First off, would you want to be domestic or wild? What kind of climate do you like? What kinds of canids just appeal to you for one reason or another? etc. Do a little research and you'll probably find something that matches your personality eventually.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2010)

Tip: Choosing a domestic species as your fursona makes you immediately un-awesome. 

As fursonas (usually) should reflect your personality, a domesticated species indicates a servile nature.

Also, avoid being a  wolf or a fox. Fox has the obvious "gay slut" reputation, and wolves... well unless you do something interesting with it, it just seems like a lame attempt at being badass. Both are also EXTREMELY over-used.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2010)

Just start making shit up you think is either cute or cool or both.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Just start making shit up you think is either cute or cool or both.


This is really probably the best advice.  Make something fun and put as much or as little of "you" into it as you'd like.  It's your thing, enjoy it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah. Canids are overused.
> 
> _BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRDSSS_



Everybody is talking about the bird!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

By not picking a fox, wolf or husky.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> By not picking a fox, wolf or husky.


 what about a mix between a fox, wolf, and husky :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> what about a mix between a fox, wolf, and husky :3


And dragon, gotta have the dragon... 
Don't forget the blinding neon colors and the arm sized, shitting dick nipples. :V


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> And dragon, gotta have the dragon...
> Don't forget the blinding neon colors and the arm sized, shitting dick nipples. :V


----------



## WestWindHowling (Apr 22, 2010)

Choose what ever feels right, as cliche as it sounds. Choose something that you think represents you well.



TashkentFox said:


> Everybody is talking about the bird!



Did you hear?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

Like you said OP, you're looking for something that personally represents you. Don't listen to to the people that say you shouldn't be such and such just because of it's reputation or how unoriginal it is (there's no such thing as orignality in this fandom).


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 22, 2010)

*Notices how OP has not replied here, yet, after 5 days*


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> *Notices how OP has not replied here, yet, after 5 days*


The trolls scared another new fur away.
edit:
*notices that he only has 34 posts in 4 months.

I doubt he visits daily like us.


----------



## sushi xbl (Apr 27, 2010)

idk. put a bunch of animal pictures on a dart board blind fold your self and throw a dart. but seriouly idk, you could try what i said


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, somebody needs to make a sticky thread telling you how to determine your fursona, because at least one n00b asks this question every day.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 28, 2010)

Be a road-kill puppy. Dawww it sounds so cute! All zombiefied and what not.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't listen to them! 

You should be a sea urchin! Adorable!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

ROLL FOR IT BITCH.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't be an otter.

Seriously. They are rodents that like water.


----------



## SpartaDog (Apr 28, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Tip: Choosing a domestic species as your fursona makes you immediately un-awesome.



You're lucky I just ate...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 28, 2010)

wanna know what i did? I picked my favorite animal, and then turned myself into it. that's all. my fursona is exactly me (same characteristics, both physical and otherwise) just anthro'd into a wolf. im almost marilyn manson caliber pale naturally, so i chose the fur color as white. my eyes are blue, so is my sonas, ect. its pretty easy really.
and i actually think domestic 'sonas are cooler for some reason


----------

